# hi ppl i am new here from melbourne ozz



## universal_warrior (Nov 15, 2006)

I all martial arts addicts i am new in these forums and i have been doing martial arts ju jitsu for about since july the 8th this year and i am almost 3rd belt!! in the next few weeks at the moment i am a purple belt 5th kyu junior and I am still waiting to be ranked but thank you very much i hope to hear from you guys and I have done aikido as well and I hope to go into japan in december christmas this year to learn about ju jitsu and aikido thank you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey mate,

Nice to see another Aussie around here. How old are you? I'm 21 and live in South Australia.

I don't really do Martial Arts "properly" as I have no instructor and/or school near me. So I just read up about what I can, collect books/dvds, etc. I am mainly into Muay Thai and JKD. I follow pretty much the same training as Bruce Lee did.

Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 15, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome abaord!


----------



## universal_warrior (Nov 15, 2006)

oh i see well nice to meet you toby, victoria is very cold this time of year 
and its been hailing like mad soon I will be out of the countrey and off to japan and europe and england. so I want to go to the martial arts demonstrations up there in japan. I want to learn hapkido jujitsu and aikido but i want to stay where i am and do my black belt in ju jitsu because i really need it and I have 6 to 7 weeks left untill i get graded so it will be like two months away probley by christmas i will have a higher senior belt and 3rd level belt at the moment i am 5th kyu purple belt and training under strict discipline and you cant even scratch your head without the master looking because he knows everything that your doing and you must maintain that respect I am a  blocker a grappler and body locker and puncher and also a defender. I guess that you must put your whole life into any martial arts you do because it could be your last life you will ever have. I am training because i need that protection from the bad guys I am not training to make myself get more respect on the streets i dont care about respect all I care about is tolerance and intelligience. because if one thinks his tough that just shows he is weak inside. he may be strong on the outside but he is a coward. I focus on the sort of attitude of compassion and tolerance and understanding of what is happening. self defense is a life order and thats how it must be and I think everybody should do self defense because it aint murder its self defense and people who never do it are not protected from those bad people around them because theres an old saying defeat evil and it shall be defeated thats how committed i am to martial arts.


----------



## Drac (Nov 15, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Nov 15, 2006)

Greeting UW, welcome to MartialTalk---good to have you with us! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## El_Seepo (Nov 15, 2006)

universal_warrior said:


> I think everybody should do self defense because it aint murder its self defense and people who never do it are not protected from those bad people around them because theres an old saying defeat evil and it shall be defeated thats how committed i am to martial arts.



My humble advice is to make sure you know the law on what constitutes reasonable self-defense! 

Melbourne's a great city! Gotta watch out for the tram inspectors though.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Daenriel (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome.  It is great to see another Aussie I am from Perth Western Australia and we have just the greatest weather over here, 34 deg in the shade. LOL

Daenriel


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## matt.m (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

WElcome and enjoy!


----------

